# ???? on roof w/ tin



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

i am new to homing pigeons making a loft got ??s i was thinking of tin roof w/ 3/8 hard sheet insulation in between wood and tin will it work or not live in iowa trying to keep my birds warm and i was going to paint the roof flat black to help heat let me know new guy welder


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a great idea. I did it, except I left it shiny to deflect heat away from the loft, since I'm in Phoenix. It works very well. I should take a thermometer and measure the difference between outside and in.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

thanx i think w/ having roof w/ the pitch it should be ok seal all edges and w/ it black we'll see what happens


----------



## PHRN252 (May 26, 2008)

I have a metal / tin roof. I think it works great. Some people think it is to noisy when it rains. I've had no problems with my birds, at all. I had a very good breeding season, and the noise from the metal roof doesn't seem to bother the birds at all. I had gotten some breeding stock from a guy. The birds where a couple of years old , and they settled quite well, going down on eggs with in several weeks.

As for painting the roof black.... I would not. My metal roof is a light tan and during the day, it gets warm even hot. I have a tin roof on my Chukar pen, it is gray in color and it gets very hot. In my opinion, if you were to paint your roof black, you would get your loft way way to hot. I have my roof screwed right into the trusses.

As for the hard sheet insulation. I live in Pa, it get pretty cold here. I didn't use any insulation in my roof or my loft. The biggest thing you need is ventilation in your loft, but keep drafts down as much as possible. The cold drafts will get your birds in trouble/sick. This is only my opinion again. Maybe we will here some other opinions on this topic.....

And another thing about a metal roof, i like is, the ability to use the clear plastic panels as a sky light.
Here are some pic's of my new breeder loft. In the first pic you can see the plastic panels / sky lights. The second pic is the start of the breeder boxes half done. You can see all the light that comes in with the skylights. The pictures were taken in Feb. 


I hope i helped a little.
Rick


----------



## the bird man (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah i used tin for my coop and it's light tan and get's hot enought with no insulation.you can check it out if you look in my profile and click on my aviary under the albums section.maybe that will help with some ideas


----------

